# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  ZXHN H267A

## gfevran

Γεια σας παιδιά,
παρέλαβα σήμερα το router του τίτλου με γραμμή 100 mbps σύνδεσα καλώδια δουλεύει με ethernet κανονικά
βάζω κωδικό wifi που έχει από κάτω το router αλλά βγάζει συνέχεια λάθος κωδικός
ελεγμένος ο κωδ. 10 φορές τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει άσε που δεν μου είπαν ότι δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμη η γραμμή του vdsl 
και δουλεύει με την παλιά γραμμή
έχω αφήσει το spliter του adsl όπως ήταν πριν
θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια σας
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## SV1BKN

Μπες με  192.168.2.1   βάλε admin  admin    όταν μπεις  στο ρουτερ    πατα  αριστερά    wlan setting...  Έχει 3  επιλογές   WLAN ON/OFF   εκει ρυθμίζεις  αν θες  2,4 η 5 g  wifi  η  και τις  2  on    θες.   μετα  πας     wan ssid    και εκει αλλαζεις το id που θα  φαινεται εξω  και το password.  Οταν ενεργοποιηθεί η 100αρα  θα  βγαλεις  το  slpiter adsl θα βάλεις  κατευθείαν το καλώδιο στον τοίχο  και  το  ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ  θα  το  βάλεις  στο fon1  του ρουτερ

----------


## gfevran

Σ' Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια είναι οκ τώρα!

----------

